
Subprime unicorns - henridf
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/91063628-73f5-11e5-bdb1-e6e4767162cc.html#axzz3om3nkxin
======
scholia
Already posted
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10402446](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10402446)

